# Σήματα κατατεθέντα



## Lexoplast (Apr 24, 2008)

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μια φράση στο κείμενό μας η οποία είναι σήμα κατατεθέν και όπου το νόημα της πρότασης είναι να προσδιορίσει το συγκεκριμένο σήμα. Ας πούμε, για παράδειγμα, ότι αυτή η φράση είναι "Η πιο γρήγορη της Ευρώπης". Πώς τη γράφουμε στο αγγλικό κείμενο;

α) "Europe's fastest"
β) "H πιο γρήγορη της Ευρώπης" (Europe's fastest)
γ) "Ι pio grigori tis Evropis" (Η πιο γρήγορη της Ευρώπης)
δ) κάπως αλλιώς;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Το αντίστροφο του Β, δηλαδή τα ελληνικά σε παρένθεση:
Europe's fastest (Η πιο γρήγορη της Ευρώπης)


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Να πω τη σκέψη μου, χωρίς καμία τεκμηρίωση ή βεβαιότητα, και ο άγιος Ιερώνυμος ας μας φωτίσει.

Πρώτα το ελληνικό, αφού είναι σήμα κατατεθέν, ύστερα ο μεταγραμματισμός για να καταλάβει και το ματάκι του ξένου, και τέλος η μετάφραση για να καταλάβει και το μυαλό του.

Η πιο γρήγορη της Ευρώπης (I pio grígori tis Evrópis, "Europe's fastest")


Με την ευκαιρία, προσθέτω εδώ και σύνδεσμο με τους κανόνες μεταγραμματισμού. Που δείχνουν ότι θα πρέπει να το γράψεις διαφορετικά αν κάνεις μεταγραμματισμό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

τώρα το είδα αυτό. Εάν μια εταιρεία έχει κατοχυρώσει/ επιλέξει για τον εαυτό της και επωνυμία στα αγγλικά (αν π.χ. έχει επιλέξει ένα όνομα και το χρησιμοποιεί στην ιστοσελίδα της), τη βάζεις στα αγγλικά και σε παρένθεση τον τίτλο μεταγραμμένο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν έχει σημασία η παράθεση του ελληνικού κειμένου αν δεν μπορεί κανείς να το διαβάσει.

Εάν δεν ισχύει αυτό, θα έλεγα μεταγραφή και εξήγηση σε παρένθεση, όπως λέει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω.


----------

